# Happy Birthday Sabine ( BennyCaruso )



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Happy birthday Sabine from Germany.*
*Have a nice day.*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Amanda


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY SABINE!!!_


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!! 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy, happy birthday!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

:wave: Sabine, Hope you have a wonderful birthday!






:hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Sabine . . . it's your special day. Enjoy it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sabine! arty:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Sabine!*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy, happy birthday, Sabine!


----------

